# mytracks on android



## mbogosia (Aug 2, 2004)

I recently downloaded mytracks for my android phone. I set it up to start recording and slid the phone in the top cell phone pocket in my camelbak. After the ride I was suprised to find out it had recorded my track. This means it got reception through the bag and tree cover. I thought I would mention it for all you android users.


----------



## JeffRock (Aug 23, 2010)

I've been using My tracks for months now. Mostly driving though. 
Good App!
I did just DL the everytrail app for riding.
Nice to have preloaded maps of where I am going.
Moto Droid.


----------



## D1PHAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I've been using this app for 8 months now. Great application! Also, if you want to maximize your battery life you can actually disable your 3G service and just ride with the GPS enabled. The application will still record your tracks.


----------



## mbogosia (Aug 2, 2004)

D1PHAM said:


> I've been using this app for 8 months now. Great application! Also, if you want to maximize your battery life you can actually disable your 3G service and just ride with the GPS enabled. The application will still record your tracks.


Good to know. I will try that on my next ride.


----------



## Mike Gager (Jul 30, 2010)

ive been using cardio trainer and it works good as well. i put it in "airplane mode" and the battery lasts a lot longer


----------



## DogBone51 (Jun 25, 2010)

I use Cardio Trainer as well. It's a pretty cool app. 

Samsung Vibrant Galaxy S


----------



## Mike Gager (Jul 30, 2010)

i actually realized i had downloaded my tracks awhile ago and hadnt tried it out yet. im going to log my ride home from work tonight and check it out


----------



## MightyDingus (Jul 31, 2010)

I've noticed that MyTracks, or maybe the GPS in my original Droid, isn't all that accurate. The trail I ride locally has a couple switchbacks that come within about 20' of each other. Frequently the track that records shows them actually crossing. If I ride out on a section of trail, and ride back later on the same section, the recorded track shows that single section as two different mostly parallel tracks. 

I don't know if it's the GPS or mytracks, but I'm seeing a fairly common 40-50' (at least) error in my actual location. I have the breadcrumb trail set to every 10 feet, so it shouldn't be that far off.


----------



## jkmacman (Mar 5, 2009)

Droid and mytracks is my main gps now. Its not so good in the woods also Sunday was cloudy and it did not log any thing. I usually put a garmin header and upload it to connect. If I go in woods I like my delorme. But my everyday workouts I like mytracks

In the past week my droid no longer emails attachmente. Pics ans gpx files I sneaker the san disk to a pc and upload to the web


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

MightyDingus said:


> I've noticed that MyTracks, or maybe the GPS in my original Droid, isn't all that accurate. The trail I ride locally has a couple switchbacks that come within about 20' of each other. Frequently the track that records shows them actually crossing. If I ride out on a section of trail, and ride back later on the same section, the recorded track shows that single section as two different mostly parallel tracks.
> 
> I don't know if it's the GPS or mytracks, but I'm seeing a fairly common 40-50' (at least) error in my actual location. I have the breadcrumb trail set to every 10 feet, so it shouldn't be that far off.


I use a Motorola Droid 2, stash the phone in a pocket in my camelbak and we have dense treecover right now. A few of my track tracing are a little off, one had me on the wrong side of a creek, probably 40' - 50' off in spots. Considering the less than ideal view of the sky and the free pricetag of the software, I am quite pleased.

If you need more accuracy in your GPS invest in a dedicated mapping GPS device.


----------



## Fox79 (Sep 11, 2010)

I use Orux Maps for Android. You can save topo maps on your computer then transfer them to your Android phone. Then you can use Orux maps even if you lose network signal, simply with satellite tracking. You record the track, set waypoint, get stats, and export everything in a gpx file. ANd it's free!

I will look at Mytracks.


----------



## Aaron1017 (Jun 1, 2010)

You can adjust the accuracy in MyTracks. I turned mine up and i got better details.


----------



## Kona_CT (Apr 25, 2010)

I just tried My Tracks for the first time today (just got in actually). It's great! I had dl'd it a while ago, but had never used it. I'm definitely going to start using this pretty much every time I hop on a bike, skis, or hike.

I can't get it to send to google maps, though. I am curious to see look at the track it recorded versus the actual path I rode. I rode from my house on some paved road to the state park and then back... so I'm curious to see if it has me on the roads I was on, etc.


----------



## Mike Gager (Jul 30, 2010)

i wish there was an elevation chart available when you send it to google


----------



## Kona_CT (Apr 25, 2010)

Got it to send... I love this app. 

Mike, do you mean like topographical lines? It still tells you elevation change, grades, etc on google.


----------



## Mike Gager (Jul 30, 2010)

yeah it shows in the document as min/max and gain but most other programs actually show a graph showing elevation, it shows it on the program but not when you export it to google, unless of course im missing something?


----------



## Kona_CT (Apr 25, 2010)

Like this?










edit: though I am not sure what that is really showing. The numbers don't match up with what it tells me the max and min elevations were. Hmm.

For reference:


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

The charts are lacking a bit once uploaded to Google as the legend no longer represents what you had on the Droid as well as the speed is no longer overlaid. 

Overall cool little program. All we need now is a Bluetooth HRM strap and app...


----------



## Kona_CT (Apr 25, 2010)

Overall it's pretty pisser considering it's free. 

And thanks for one upping my ride with yours! (I swear I cut my ride into two recordings since I stopped to have a snack! haha)


----------



## Mike Gager (Jul 30, 2010)

yeah how are you guys getting that to show?


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Mike Gager said:


> yeah how are you guys getting that to show?


Click the final point of information in your track, usually says (END)

After posting above I did some searching and found Endomondo. It is similar to mytracks but more exercise oriented. The really cool thing it can interface with a Blue Tooth heart rate strap (Zephy HxM). Both work with Android. I just installed it and am going for a ride this afternoon to see what it is all about.

http://www.endomondo.com
http://www.zephyr-technology.com/hxm.html


----------



## Mike Gager (Jul 30, 2010)

ahh geezz that was easy thanks riproar!


----------



## jkmacman (Mar 5, 2009)

*no such thing as free*

Imho mytracks sux

I use it everyday but cost nothing because it is worth nuthing

I tried to use it 3 times this week end and it only worked once for a road run in my town after waiting 10 minutes to get a signal locked in

Here is my mtb ride from this morning recorded on delorne and stored on connect

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/50605178

Mytracks logged nothing

Yesterday took mytracks for a ride on road bike. Got mostbof it but last time I did this loopbrecorded nothing

Mytracks is ok for your. Everyday rides but I woud not rely on it in woods


----------



## Kona_CT (Apr 25, 2010)

jkmacman said:


> Imho mytracks sux
> 
> I use it everyday but cost nothing because it is worth nuthing
> 
> ...


I've used mytracks in the woods, too. You can't blame your GPS not getting signal on the app. It'll depend on where you are and your phone.

Granted, I use it more for fun or reference, I'm not using it as a serious training tool. I just think it's neat to track mileage and rough elevation changes.

How does your GPS signal work with Google navigation?


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

jkmacman said:


> Imho mytracks sux
> I use it everyday but cost nothing because it is worth nuthing


Thats too bad its not working out for you but I have to agree with Kona_CT. If your GPS is not getting data you cant blame the app. The app is just a bucket to store and analyze the data it gets FROM your phones GPS. If you have signal issues or not fully logged rides its your phones GPS that sucks.

I noticed I only got about 1/2 a ride logged and found that my phone slipped down to the bottom of my CamelBack. If I keep it high in the pack it seems to be fine so far.

If I get more into working out using these tools for logging Im sure I will eventually purchase a purpose built tool for the job, but for now my Droid X is doing a great job with the freebie stuff...


----------



## jkmacman (Mar 5, 2009)

i have a samsung moment and sprint carrier. google maps itself doesn't really work on the phone.

if i send mytracks to google and view it, it doesn't show the route on the phone. i prefer to upload the gpx to trimble or connect via replacing the header

i'm near nyc in jersey. it may just be the carrier as over the week end both my phone and mt wife's sprint non smart phone would not make any calls as we were in a 'dead zone' between several popluated towns


----------



## JeffRock (Aug 23, 2010)

I've just found another app called maverick, which claims to store maps for offline use.


----------



## luap (Dec 15, 2009)

I use a bluetooth GPS mouse and don't have much of an issue anymore with accuracy.
Definitely better than the internal phone's GPS.
But I was wondering whether it were possible to also have a blue tooth HRM connected? I have a windows mobile phone but I guess it if it works on Android it will work on Windows.


----------



## jkmacman (Mar 5, 2009)

There is another app out there that has blue toothe hrm & cadence but cost 100 euroes each device cost like 100 euros. I could not get it to load on my droid


----------



## rmasse10 (Aug 21, 2010)

mbogosia said:


> I recently downloaded mytracks for my android phone. I set it up to start recording and slid the phone in the top cell phone pocket in my camelbak. After the ride I was suprised to find out it had recorded my track. This means it got reception through the bag and tree cover. I thought I would mention it for all you android users.


Which camelbak do you have


----------



## ihaveagibsonsg (Nov 29, 2010)

I use endomondo... its great heres what it tracks


----------



## gmngueko (Mar 14, 2004)

*you have also runGPS on android and WinMO*

http://www.rungps.net/wiki/HomeEN

the Zephyr HRM and HxM are also integrated :thumbsup:

Cheers.


----------



## Consuela (Jun 13, 2008)

I just started using My Tracks on the Droid X and have had great experience with it so far. No HRM monitor yet, but expect that will come. I always carry my phone anyway, so that's one less extra device to keep track off.

My Tracks so easy to use and it couldn't be easier to upload my rides to www.strava.com. I don't have to connect my Droid X to the computer or anything. My Tracks has a button that allows me to email the GPX file directly to [email protected] and Strava does the rest. I don't have to enter my userid and password, Strava knows it is from me by the From email address.

http://support.strava.com/kb/upload/which-android-app-works-best-with-strava


----------



## fugi (May 18, 2004)

I like MyTracks but for me its RunKeeper all the way. All January they were giving the pro version out for FREE! So that means I've got GPS tracking, heart rate monitoring & logging, audio read out if you want it and when im done I can choose to automatically post my ride to facebook and twitter!


----------



## forgiven_nick (Nov 7, 2006)

I recently have been wanting to try some routes on geoladders.com, but needed a way to upload the .gpx file to my android phone so I could follow the route. Solution: backcountry navigator demo version app. Its free and really good. You can save topo and satellite images of whatever area you draw a rectangle over, directly to your sd card. I use mytracks to record my route still...its simple and effective and can run in the background while I navigate in backcountry navigator.


----------



## fugi (May 18, 2004)

Well with the latest update MyTracks now uses bluetooth heart rate monitors. Yay for Google.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

That is good news! I l really like MyTracks but the lack of HRM support sent me elsewhere.

Ive been using a Zephyr BT transmitter with SportsTrackLive and its been great. 

Im going to try it out today, thanks for the update.


----------



## redmr2_man (Jun 10, 2008)

just downloaded this today! Sent it to my google account, but not seeing how to import it to google maps. Any help?


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

A couple weeks ago Mytracks wouldn't work/upload, something about losing support through Google. Switched to Endomondo for the time being and like it better then Mytracks.


----------



## redmr2_man (Jun 10, 2008)

http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/maps/thread?tid=7a514f7e25b39193&hl=en

looks like it has been down for everyone.


----------

